
Cloudflare's 1.1.1.1 might lead to slower CDN performance - sajal83
https://www.sajalkayan.com/post/cloudflare-1dot1dot1dot1.html
======
zkms
> Dear Cloudflare, please turn on ECS by default.

Cloudflare has made it clear that they won't. From
[https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/nitty-gritty-
detai...](https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/nitty-gritty-details/) ,

> 1.1.1.1 is a privacy centric resolver so it does not send any client IP
> information and does not send the EDNS Client Subnet Header to authoritative
> servers

~~~
sajal83
Yeah I quoted that in the post. Regardless, I make the case for EDNS Client
Subnet

